# Mill Girls BOM



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this quilt top for a local quilt shop that is offering it as a BOM. It is called the Mill Girls and is reproduction fabrics from the mid 1800's. This was my therapy during my recuperation time from my heart attack. It is big...98" x 98".










Now I am hoping to finish up some projects before I start anything new! LOL


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How pretty!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love, love it!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that is fantastic! Great job! It's very pretty, I might have to look into this...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Stunning! I love it, your work is always amazing
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Marvelous! What a treasure.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just incredibly beautiful..


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just fabulous. Love your choice of colours. Is this a local group that did the BOM or is it on-line? I'm currently doing one on-line through Craftsy and am enjoying it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful, and the colors sure do look vintage! I can't imagine doing anything that big.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Stunning, such beautiful colors, not to mention your wonderful work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

WOW! Reenie it's gorgeous! And I'm so sorry to hear that you had a heart attack! I do hope you are doing well.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Hope you are doing well. That IS one of the prettiest quilts I've ever seen!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow Wow Wow - and too hope your recovery is fast and permanent ! s


----------

